# scary roach story. YUGHHH



## laura808 (Nov 15, 2010)

OK. So this was about a week or two ago. I had just gotten up and I went to the bathroom to put in my contacts. On my way, I see a Huge roach about 2 In. long. I was tired so i just kept walking and then when I was looking in the mirror later i saw what looked like two thick hairs poking out from my head. "Gross" I thought. so as i reach my hand up to flatten them down, a huge-angus roach crawls up and over onto the top of my head. :O I then scream bloody murder, and nearly have a spazz attack trying to get it off. EW. NEVER AGAIN. I still brush my hand over my hair every so often just in case somethings there, even though I know theres nothing. Just thought id like to share with you my horrible experience. XP If anything similar happened to you please do share! It looked like this:


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 15, 2010)

I so would have peed my pants, and then ripped all my clothes off, and then ran screaming thru the house! All the while hubby and sons laughing and peeing their pants!! You are a brave woman!


----------



## onarock (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh yes, the joys of living in Hawaii. I'm sure you have encoultered one of these before. My wife ran across this guy just the other night in the kitchen. I worry about my hatchlints around these guys.


----------



## Kristina (Nov 15, 2010)

HAHAHAHA, oh, TOM?!?!?!


----------



## laura808 (Nov 15, 2010)

Torty Mom said:


> I so would have peed my pants, and then ripped all my clothes off, and then ran screaming thru the house! All the while hubby and sons laughing and peeing their pants!! You are a brave woman!



LOL!!!!! XD I was so close to doing what you said!



Onarock: yeah I sure have! those things are nasty, and once I found a gecko in Otises home! 


kyryah: ohhhh Toms the roach man right? Ill bet hes laughing at me being such a scardy cat!


----------



## Tom (Nov 15, 2010)

No I just want to know the species. Can you get an actual pic of one?

I used to be a little weird about them too when I was a kid, but I forced myself to get over it, because they are totally harmless. I started by just flicking them. Then briefly touching them as they crawled away. Eventually, I worked up the courage to place a flat hand over the top of one and hold it in place. Over time I was able to pick them up. Now, years later, I just pick up handfuls out of my bins and it doesn't bother me. I caught a bunch of wild ones not too long ago and that almost gave me the heebie-jeebies, so I kind of understand.

My little girl isn't afraid of a harmless insect...


----------



## laura808 (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh! your daughter is amazing! If I can ill try to take a picture of one when I next see it. People here call them the b52 bomber roach lol. Theres so many of them here, and Im afraid to say that when someone sees one in their kitchen, they grab the nearest newspaper or slipper....... I was so freaked out because they fly.... fast. I also have a sort of OCD fear of one going into my mouth! hahaha I know that sounds crazy but ill try to get over it.  Ok... here I go. Im gonna try to find one and take a picture. It might take a few days, lol. It looks just like the one in the pic. i posted. Tom you would love it here. theres lizards, geckos, and roaches, all over the place! ^.^


----------



## onarock (Nov 15, 2010)

Cute kid Tom. I got some centipedes like the one pictured above in my yard and sometimes in my house and sometimes in my bed (I've been bit twice in bed) that would love to eat one of those roaches. HA!


----------



## Tom (Nov 15, 2010)

laura808 said:


> Oh my gosh! your daughter is amazing! If I can ill try to take a picture of one when I next see it. People here call them the b52 bomber roach lol. Theres so many of them here, and Im afraid to say that when someone sees one in their kitchen, they grab the nearest newspaper or slipper....... I was so freaked out because they fly.... fast. I also have a sort of OCD fear of one going into my mouth! hahaha I know that sounds crazy but ill try to get over it.  Ok... here I go. Im gonna try to find one and take a picture. It might take a few days, lol. It looks just like the one in the pic. i posted. Tom you would love it here. theres lizards, geckos, and roaches, all over the place! ^.^



Do you ever see the "feral" Jackson's Chameleons? Some people make it sound like they are EVERYWHERE. How common are they?


----------



## onarock (Nov 15, 2010)

Not so much on Oahu (jacksoni), but we have tons here on Maui. I have spotted 3 large females up high in some of my hibiscus and lots of babies down below over the weekend. I attached some pics of my son taken two years ago. He is always cathing them, but this one so far takes the cake. This pic was taken in Keokea at over 4000ft elevation. Its pretty dry there and get down in the low 40s in the winter


----------



## Angi (Nov 15, 2010)

Tom and Onarock~ you have such cool little kids My boys 11 & 16 would freak out over the roach and I don't think they would touch the lizard either.
Laura~I don't think your fear of a roach getting in your mouth is OCD that could happen and would be awful.
OCD is one of the few thing I know a lot about, I have been dealing with it for 40 years.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 16, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh my gosh! I would have freaked out so badly if that happened to me.

I use to be okay with cockroaches (being near them, never touched one though) until we were in Hawaii and I found a huggee one in the bathtub running around like crazy. It was like 3am, I was tired, but ran like crazy out of that room screaming semi-quietly to myself! I think if I were to hold a captive (smaller) cockroach I would be fine, but otherwise no way.

I am okay with almost all other little creatures like that, though HATE being around spiders. When I was younger, I use to hold ones I found in the yard (like an idiot), and had no problem at all. I actually thought Black Windows were cool and liked to look at them (from a distance of course).

Now, I truly can NOT stand spiders of any kind. Black Widows disgust the hell out of me and I can not stand to look at them (nor Brown Widows). Not too long ago I was cleaning and felt something go down the front of my shirt. I didn't think much of it, but then looked down and saw the most disgusting huge black spider fall further down my shirt. No way was I going to stick my hand down there and actually GRAB it.... Long story short, I SCREAMED my head off, ran to the bathroom, ripped my shirt off, and started laughing/crying hysterically.

More recently, there was a huge FAST black spider on the computer desk. I went to grab something to smash it with (a very brave thing for me to attempt to do), but it was gone when I looked back at it. Later that evening I saw it again while I was looking for it again, and it ran like lightning into a stack of stuff. Basically, the same thing happened as the other situation above.... completely FREAKED out and was hysterical.

I am not afraid of too much, but spiders are DEFINATELY where you will get me... every time.


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh cockroaches dont ya just love them. Here in Florida we are ruled by palmetto bugs it actually looks like the one in your pick but maybe they just all look like that! I have woken up to a cockroach crawling on me. Putting on a jacket that I didn't know housed a cockroach ( I freaked out once it started crawling out through my arm whole). Oh also when I was in marching band we would have practice for 3 hours straight in the hot florida sun so we all had our huge rubbermaid 1 gallon water coolers that look like this




So practice is over and its about 10:00PM and I was thirsty so I went to get a drink from my water jug. I take a sip and immediately I feel something weird in my mouth. At first I thought it was a piece of ice but I thought I would be safe and I spit it out. Lone behold I was swishing around a dead cockroach in my mouth! I totally freaked out. I brushed my teeth for almost 30 minutes. That experienced scarred me for life.


----------



## Angi (Nov 16, 2010)

Spiders don't bother me at all, but roaches YUCK! Thank goodness I don't have roaches. We have lots of spiders in the yard. I don't think you can get rid of them here. I also hate ants. I have been lucky to keep them away from the house, but I have a couple big ant hills on my property.


----------



## Shelli (Nov 16, 2010)

This thread is hilarious! 
Awesome pictures with the little girl and the bug!!!!
We get some fairly big ones here, the big ones don't 'bug' me as much as those American Roaches which we have too they just make me feel dirty.. where's the big ones I feel are just bugs...
Those millipedes a friend round the corner said his house was infested with them.. 
So I did some reading on them they can be a nightmare and ruin your life!!!


----------



## Angi (Nov 16, 2010)

I think I agree it is the smaller really fast roaches that are so gross.


----------



## tobibaby (Nov 16, 2010)

i had to really think about opening this post.. i was born and raised in Lebanon Beirut which is very humid in the summer, I remember a lot of stories about roaches during the summer and i am scarred for life i hate those things and when i bought my house i would see those f&^%ers crawling aver from my neighbors wall they are called german roaches does anyone have a remedie on how to get rid of those because from time to time i see one dead in the house but they are usually the babies how do i get rid of them completely i dont want to see them.. and i think they come out the shower or bathtub drain i hate them i hate them i hate them.. so help me please


----------



## Shelli (Nov 16, 2010)

Tobi I just looked up the German and American roach..
I think I am mistaken in my previous post about being grossed out by the American Roach those appear to be the big ones I'm scared of them but not grossed out... 
So the ones that gross me out appear to be the smaller German Roach... 
Yuck!! 
I think the only way to get rid of them is to seal all the cracks up but if you say they are coming up through drains that's going to be hard...
Boric Acid is supposed to be good...


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Nov 16, 2010)

Marty333, I did the EXACT same thing with a pincher bug when I was little (though in a cup, not a cooler)! However, mine was still very much alive. Never ever drink anything in the dark! BLECK!

They are one of the few little creatures who also freak me out.


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 16, 2010)

APBT_Fanatic said:


> Marty333, I did the EXACT same thing with a pincher bug when I was little (though in a cup, not a cooler)! However, mine was still very much alive. Never ever drink anything in the dark! BLECK!
> 
> They are one of the few little creatures who also freak me out.



Well I wasnt in the dark its just that you cant see into the water jug so I unknowingly drank it. Ugh and A live pincher bug YUK! Did it pinch you?


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Nov 16, 2010)

Marty333 said:


> APBT_Fanatic said:
> 
> 
> > Marty333, I did the EXACT same thing with a pincher bug when I was little (though in a cup, not a cooler)! However, mine was still very much alive. Never ever drink anything in the dark! BLECK!
> ...



No, it didn't pinch me (oddly enough), just scared the heck out of me and thoroughly disgusted me!


----------



## tobibaby (Nov 16, 2010)

Shelli said:


> Tobi I just looked up the German and American roach..
> I think I am mistaken in my previous post about being grossed out by the American Roach those appear to be the big ones I'm scared of them but not grossed out...
> So the ones that gross me out appear to be the smaller German Roach...
> Yuck!!
> ...



but the ones i see outside are huge idk i just hate them so much i think something terrible happened to me when i was young that i cant remember.. i mean no joke when i see one my heart rate goes up i cant breath and i can feel my heart coming out of my chest, i know thats not normal cuz i dont get like that w/ anything else... so maybe i should seek therapy lol


----------



## laura808 (Nov 16, 2010)

Marty333: AHHHHH why did you say the thing about the roach in your mouth?!?!?!?! I could almost feel how it felt to you when I read your reply!! AGHHH gross! Hey, your in band? What instrument do you play? I play flute.  

Tom: On Oahu the chameleons arnt as plentiful as on Maui. I have never seen one in the wild but once my friend said she caught one near my house. It was pretty big! Jacksons are an invasive species here.

APBT_Fanatic: yuck! Those giant roaches are EVERYWHERE here! Which Island were you on?


----------



## APBT_Fanatic (Nov 17, 2010)

laura808 said:


> Marty333: AHHHHH why did you say the thing about the roach in your mouth?!?!?!?! I could almost feel how it felt to you when I read your reply!! AGHHH gross!  Hey, your in band? What instrument do you play? I play flute.
> 
> Tom: On Oahu the chameleons arnt as plentiful as on Maui. I have never seen one in the wild but once my friend said she caught one near my house. It was pretty big! Jacksons are an invasive species here.
> 
> APBT_Fanatic: yuck! Those giant roaches are EVERYWHERE here! Which Island were you on?



We started on Maui, then went to Molokia which is where I saw the cockroach. Thankfully I only saw one cockroach. Also saw some pretty cool huge toads (were told by one person they were poisonous, then another person said they were not.... so we just watched them hop all over and did not disturb them). 

We didn't see any Chameleons on Maui, but some cute little lizzard/geckos!--












This poor guy was on one of the islands too. If I remember correctly it was Maui.--


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 17, 2010)

laura808 said:


> Marty333: AHHHHH why did you say the thing about the roach in your mouth?!?!?!?! I could almost feel how it felt to you when I read your reply!! AGHHH gross! Hey, your in band? What instrument do you play? I play flute.



Lol Sorry  I use to be in band but now I am homeschooled but I played tuba and loved it


----------



## Angi (Nov 17, 2010)

Marty~I wondered if you were home schooled because of the times you post. My son did H/S his freshman year because he got mono and missed 6 weeks. It was the only way he could catch up.
It was a great program I wish he would go back to it. He went to school two or three days a week and was still able to play basketball because it was through the school district.
Laura~ sorry to high jack your thread, but I didn't think you would mind as it is getting a little off topic anyway and is a fun tread


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 17, 2010)

Im home schooled for health reasons but nothing close to mono thank god


----------



## Angi (Nov 17, 2010)

The mono was bad but after about 3 months he was back to normal. And thank goodness didn't miss a basketball season. Basketball is very important to him. Do you have a good program in your area? Hmmm...Maybe I should start a new thread..... Sorry again Laura.

Pinsherbugs are really bad here. Is there any way to get rid of them? Okay back on topic


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah we have something Called Florida Virtual School and then it branches of into counties so right now I am in the Seminole County Virtual School I have an anxiety disorder and just recently it got out of control reason unknown. Hopefully I will be able to start up real school next year but I kind of like this virtual school


----------



## Shelli (Nov 17, 2010)

Marty....
You will get an A in 'tortoise'... lol
Is your name Katerina or Marta? 

We are moving again I hope our new place doesn't have any roaches I'm getting tired of bugs especially mosquito's..


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 17, 2010)

I prefer to be called Katerina I just never felt like changing my internet name (Katerina is my middle name but I like it better than Marta which is my first name)


----------



## laura808 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hehehe its ok if this thread is off topic  Katerina, what time do you wake up for "school"


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 17, 2010)

I wake up usually between 7 and 8 I try to stay on a somewhat normal schedule but I might sleep in tomorrow had a busy day today


----------



## laura808 (Nov 26, 2010)

lucky.....


----------



## RianSeeking (Nov 26, 2010)

I wish I were brave enough to home school my little people.

And I never knew roaches could fly until I moved to Virginia for a few years.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 27, 2010)

APBT_Fanatic said:


> laura808 said:
> 
> 
> > Marty333: AHHHHH why did you say the thing about the roach in your mouth?!?!?!?! I could almost feel how it felt to you when I read your reply!! AGHHH gross! Hey, your in band? What instrument do you play? I play flute.
> ...



Those lizards are Carolna anoles ("American chameleon")...got lots of 'em around here.

Living out in Da Boonies as we do, I control the bug population with 6 of these, feely roaming our house:




Nasty tempered but excellently voracious bug eaters and VERY inclined to bite, but only if you try picking them up.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2010)

Actually, the picture of that bovine is a picture of a cow...female bovine, with a ruptured umbilical. You can see her udder if you look closely. My daughter's cow looks EXACTLY like that one. She's never had a calf and that's why the udder is so small.


----------

